# God has a plan!



## deerbuster (Mar 5, 2012)

Just when we think we don't know where our life if going God has already sent it in stone what's gonna happen next. We have to trust him. Here is a great song that bring it in perspective for me. 

I don't know how to embed it. Sorry.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re:*

I embedded a live version for you.  Oftentimes, as in this case, the original versions have embedding disabled. 

This is a great song and reminds me to trust God even when I can't see His plan.  God Bless!


----------

